# Weird Tales Of A Bangalorean



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Dec 15, 2014)

Brian was kind enough to suggest I post this in the Press Releases section. 

My first chapbook, 'Weird Tales Of A Bangalorean' was published earlier this year in a very limited edition by Dunhams Manor Press, a weird fiction-oriented imprint of Dynatox Ministeries, an independent publishing house that usually focuses on Bizarro fiction. The first print run was sold out and the publisher, Jordan Krall, has agreed to do a second edition. Numbers will be limited once again (we're talking a 100 at most) so please do pre-order a copy if you're interested: http://dynatox.storenvy.com/collect...lorean-by-jayaprakash-satyamurthy-2nd-edition

My chapbook includes 3 poems and 5 stories, mainly based on a sort of 'Bangalore mythos', which evokes the history, folklore and urban legends of the city where I live, with a dollop of cosmic horror. The book includes a wonderful, generous introduction by the Australian author Anna Tambour (whom I once interviewed for this forum). 

Here are some comments on the book by other authors of the weird: 

'A sense of being caught in between, in a limbo land of subtle dreads mounting a slow demise via attrition of self and soul, resonates powerfully in Satyamurthy’s haunted tales full of decay and filth, embroidered with the culture of India and religious/spiritual subtexts. We start nowhere, we end nowhere, but it’s not the same nowhere.' - John-Claude Smith

'WEIRD TALES OF A BANGALOREAN is a wonderful collection that deserves far more attention. Reminiscent of Hearn and M.R. James- if mainly for the ghostly influences and atmosphere. These stories bear traces of the lingering dread of Ligotti, the haunting subtlety of Aickman, and an inquisitive quality in examining a variety of interests that reminds me of Umberto Eco's vast intellectual curiosity. ' - Christopher Slatsky

'I’ve been a fan of this exceedingly-talented newcomer for some time now and this release heightens my opinion of his work. In this golden age of Weird Fiction we’re experiencing, add the name of this weaver of the strange and spectral to your must read list.' - Joseph Pulver

Teresa Edgerton might also be posting her own review of my book soon.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 15, 2014)

Best of luck with this - but please do create a Kindle version at some point to make your reach more international! Else get Gary Compton to consider taking that on for you.


----------



## j d worthington (Dec 28, 2014)

Missed this earlier; have ordered a copy -- congratulations, JP! I very much look forward to receiving and reading my copy.....


----------



## Hex (Dec 28, 2014)

Looks amazing! The shipping costs to the UK made me quail a little so I'd like to second the request for an ebook!


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks, JD. 

I will definitely work on getting an eBook edition done, but I need to give my publisher a cooling-off period until the second edition of the book is sold out.


----------



## j d worthington (Jan 26, 2015)

Just received my copy about 5 minutes ago... have only had a chance to dip into the poems and a line or two of the fiction, but I am once again impressed. For instance, I quite like the simplicity of the opening of "Come Tomorrow":

It was a summer of superstition. It was also the summer I fell away from my life.​
Even having not read the story as a whole, I find that a quietly disturbing opening, promising that subtle growing disjunction with our commonly-perceived reality which, it seems to me, is such a hallmark of your work.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jan 27, 2015)

It is an excellent book, JD, and I think right up your alley.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Feb 24, 2015)

I was just this minute spinning around Google lookin for a copy of this book and guess what else my naughty little eyes found. Wellibedamned! The question is, do I resist the old draw of nostalgia, blowing dope into the weary parts of my napper?


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 24, 2015)

Hello Lacey. Long time no see


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Feb 24, 2015)

Hey Foxbat, I have been visiting some dark and interesting places and the minute my head is lost wrestling a dirty grey shadow, JP publishes something that sounds ticklemyfancyish. I did well with the grammar there, lately I been trying to get rid of it.

Hope you are all well, even the folk who have no right to be. I have seen you trying to cadge shrapnel from kind eyed strangers in the prayer of one day buying yoursel a newer liver down the Black market. Cept one day always leads to a later day and that super strength stuff won't drink itself. Who needs a liver anyway? Don't they grow back on trees or summick? Quick get out whilst he's rambling beneath the pink leaved branches of that Livertree!!


----------

